# Good value for money lifting belt



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thinking of getting a lifting belt and not keen on spending £80 on a inzer forever belt can anyone recommend something that isn't a complete piece of shite for like £30 max?

proper belt as well same width all the way round.

@swole troll @Mingster @Quackerz


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

personally i think you should just buy a decent one right out the gate and then not have to worry about ever buying another

Inzer 13mm single prong being my personal preference

https://www.hantel-hartmann.de/inzer/guertel/?p=1

they ship to uk no hassle.

but given ive just re read your post as i finished this, maybe go for a zuluglove as a decent budget belt


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I recently purchased a good quality one off eBay second hand. Leather, cannot see any brand on it, probably long since rubbed off but it'll last me for as long as I need one. I don't see any reason not to buy something like this second hand as there's not much that could go wrong with it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Imitation inzer off eBay. Cheap and does the trick.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a Zulu Glove Evolution, although they are prohibited in GBPF competition.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This has treated me well so far http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Lifting-6-Nubuck-Leather-Belt-Back-Support-Strap-Gym-Training-Power-/380453498324?var=&epid=1212722600&hash=item5894cbadd4:m:mn-KJKvDiyYS0lrNQ9cuarA


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Dunno if people think such things are stupid , goofy , lame etc but has anyone ever used either the spud Inc or brute belt hip squats belts?


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Got a Zulu Glove Evolution belt. Really good quality for the price.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts.html


----------

